# Why I’m I Busting My Butt?



## Monkey Wrench (Dec 5, 2010)

I spend days, weeks, months cutting and splitting.
Why?
This is a Wonder From God.
For only pennies a day I can heat my whole 4800 Sq/Ft home.


https://www.heatsurgesale.com/?MID=791802


----------



## Fechmup (Dec 5, 2010)

I was just watching an infomercial about those and I was in awe as to how full of it they were.  "Hand crafted by the Amish and shipped directly." (Then they show the horse and buggy leaving the barn with a box in the back.)  It's shameful - and the only people they're taking advantage of are the elderly...


----------



## Bobbin (Dec 5, 2010)

I wonder if they are used in Amish households?  Doubt it.


----------



## Renovation (Dec 5, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> I wonder if they are used in Amish households?  Doubt it.



lol  Play "Count the misleading statements."  I'd guess at somewhere between 10 and 15.

Thanks, I feel better about myself.


----------



## soupy1957 (Dec 5, 2010)

that's NOT to say that "space heaters" aren't a value, in the below-grade rooms in a house, even though you are heating the REST of your house with the "real" wood stove.

I'm SOOOOOO thankful we have a forced-hot air system, that I can use to help balance out the heating with the wood stove.  Also very thankful for those "fake fires" that can help in the cold spot areas of our home.

-Soupy1957


----------



## ddug (Dec 5, 2010)

I always get a chuckle out of the fantastic claims of  new, revolutionary electric heat technology as they all have the exact same efficiency rating- 100%.

-Not saying that electric heat can't be useful and economical in many situations.


----------



## agartner (Dec 5, 2010)

Ooooh, an amazing 4606 BTU's!  Dang!  Wait, isn't that the same as my thirty dollar oil-filled walmart special electric heater I got up in the bedroom.  Why yes, I think it is!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 5, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> I wonder if they are used in Amish households?  Doubt it.




You think?


----------



## Bobbin (Dec 5, 2010)

I was thinking about this thread as I was filling the woodbox in my workroom this morning.  I have a tremendous amount of respect for the Amish way of life.  They seem to contemplate technology and "innovation" with a level of pragmatism that appeals to me.  What aspects of technology they adopt for their own community is based on long term sustainability and how it jives with their religious views.  I'm cool with that.  

But, they are (or at least were) prime offenders in the whole puppy mill thing.  They build things and they fill a niche market very effectively, capitalizing on the short turn around "on shore" fabrication allows.  And, it would seem, the "reputation" for straight-ahead, no-nonsense, quality that so many associate with their religious sect.  But if one scrutinizes the breeding of "hip", dogs du jour (and associated genetically linked physical deformities) and the relatively low quality of the aforementioned wood burning thing it does rather beg the question of integrity in wholesale/retail with respect to the Amish production model.


----------



## Mad Tom (Dec 5, 2010)

I believe I read somewhere that it is a scam.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 5, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> I was thinking about this thread as I was filling the woodbox in my workroom this morning.  I have a tremendous amount of respect for the Amish way of life.  They seem to contemplate technology and "innovation" with a level of pragmatism that appeals to me.  What aspects of technology they adopt for their own community is based on long term sustainability and how it jives with their religious views.  I'm cool with that.
> 
> But, they are (or at least were) prime offenders in the whole puppy mill thing.  They build things and they fill a niche market very effectively, capitalizing on the short turn around "on shore" fabrication allows.  And, it would seem, the "reputation" for straight-ahead, no-nonsense, quality that so many associate with their religious sect.  But if one scrutinizes the breeding of "hip", dogs du jour (and associated genetically linked physical deformities) and the relatively low quality of the aforementioned wood burning thing it does rather beg the question of integrity in wholesale/retail with respect to the Amish production model.




The company has little to do with the Amish and falsely advertises such. The Amish do not use electricity, which makes the electric heater that much more funny. Do not confuse some company in Ohio with the Amish. It is simply a marketing gimmick.


----------



## spacecowboyIV (Dec 5, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> I was thinking about this thread as I was filling the woodbox in my workroom this morning.  I have a tremendous amount of respect for the Amish way of life.  They seem to contemplate technology and "innovation" with a level of pragmatism that appeals to me.  What aspects of technology they adopt for their own community is based on long term sustainability and how it jives with their religious views.  I'm cool with that.
> 
> But, they are (or at least were) prime offenders in the whole puppy mill thing.  They build things and they fill a niche market very effectively, capitalizing on the short turn around "on shore" fabrication allows.  And, it would seem, the "reputation" for straight-ahead, no-nonsense, quality that so many associate with their religious sect.  But if one scrutinizes the breeding of "hip", dogs du jour (and associated genetically linked physical deformities) and the relatively low quality of the aforementioned wood burning thing it does rather beg the question of integrity in wholesale/retail with respect to the Amish production model.




Having grown up near a large community of Amish folks in Shipshewana, IN I can assure you that on the whole these are some of the most honest and straightforward people on the planet (thats not to say some small groups haven't done things that most would consider incorrect).  I can also tell you that when something is marketed as "Amish" it is not being sold by someone who is Amish.  They do not use that name: "Amish" to make any kind of personal gain.  Besides if your heat surge isn't baptized it isn't Amish


----------



## soupy1957 (Dec 5, 2010)

In our travels, the wife and I have often been in contact with folks within the Amish communities in Pennsylvania (not the only place they live, by the way), and have paid regular visits to their homes, and broken bread with them.  Our exposure to their lifestyle, and our conversations with them, have yielded some rather candid thoughts on the matter of these type of things.

There are a wide variety of Amish folks, .........some who are strict non-conformists, and some who are moderate.  Just like there are various lifestyle choices made, within other communities. There are some Amish who drive vehicles with motors, and some who don't.  There are some who USE electricity, and some who don't (to site just two examples).

The wood working industry (the creation of wood items, such as beds, tables, chairs, etc.) is common among many of the Amish, as a way to provide for their families and communities, in spite of their other means of self-sufficiency. To contract to build cabinetry for a space heater manufacturer, is not unlikely.

The BIGGER issue, is the use of the Amish lifestyle, as somehow legitimizing the product in some way. The inference that because there is some Amish involvement in the product, there is "integrity" in the product that might not otherwise be found. 

The silence of the  Amish who are very likely building cabinetry for the space heater manufacturers, is primarily a choice similar to the way they chose to respond to the killings of those kids in the school house, not long ago.  As one Amish friend told me directly, concerning the way in which the Amish community responds to wrong, "We are told in Scripture, to forgive."

The use of the Amish in the advertising of the end product, is actionable, if they wanted to pursue it, but they simply don't.  

-Soupy1957



My best information is that the folks who are building the framework for the space heater industry, are choosing to be silent once again, with regard to the promotion of these items, in connection with Amish craftsmanship.  

My two cents,
    -Soupy1957


----------



## Bobbin (Dec 5, 2010)

It's pretty much what I suspected it would be.  Good people take on contracts that they know will be lucrative and they have little control over how their "reputation" is used.  BUT, they have been less than careful in the the rank over-breeding practices of "popular" dogs.  Of all people, one would expect that their community would understand and uphold sound breeding practices, yes? And one would expect that they'd be more vigilent in how "their" reputation was used in a marketing scheme.  

You're pretty much "preaching to the choir" on this one, you guys.  I know that, by and large, the Amish community is about filling a market niche and NOT about having their sect associated with the product.  But the fact that they're making the item and the horse&buggy; used as part of the advertising logo does their "reputation" no good.


----------



## btuser (Dec 6, 2010)

I have to say I watched the infomercial and believed it.  

First, you lower your whole house to 60 degrees and then only heat the space you are in.  That's what I do with my wood stove and it saves me about $2,000/yr, even if I were to buy wood.

I think using a space heater in this capacity is an outstanding idea.  I just wouldn't pay more than $50 for one of them.


----------



## btuser (Dec 6, 2010)

edit post


----------



## CJRages (Dec 6, 2010)

No chimney 
No vents
No smoke
No installation
No truth

http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/02/amish-miracle-heater.php
or
http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news04/2009/02/amish_heaters.html


----------



## CTYank (Dec 7, 2010)

For the last few years this "miracle heater" has been advertised in Nat. Geo. mag.
(Amateurishly done ad, with demonstrably bogus claims.)

Not this year, though. D'ya think they're not seeing enough return there?

And ... topic title should be as: "Why Am I Busting My Butt?"


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 7, 2010)

Iv been squawking about these things for a year now ,even took some heat(pun intended) for posting a thread in the spring and then another one in the fall
check out the thread at   

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/59643/


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 7, 2010)

Now after they got millions suckered in at $300 a pop with the old model they got a new and improved model for $500 they claim does not Dry out the air like the one they suckered you into for $300. SOme people will buy anything. Personally ill stick with my 800Watt infrared $20 space heater for the bathroom.


----------



## drizler (Dec 7, 2010)

I did some checking on these for a friend of mine that was dead set on getting one a few years back.   You are right, the 20 dollar heater isn't only as good, its better.    They seem to  suffer from inconsistant and cheap electronics internally and a high percentage fail predictably.    T here is nothing better than paying 10 times what something is worth except possibly buying something that is junk to boot.    Ever meet a Amish Chinese guy?   Me either.....  This is just another tribute to our gullability and the power of advertising.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 7, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> I wonder if they are used in Amish households?  Doubt it.



Many amish homes dont use electricity.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 7, 2010)

Ezekiel has some splainin to do


----------



## Jags (Dec 7, 2010)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> Ezekiel has some splainin to do



You better watch it or they might go all 1800's on your azz.


----------



## Delta-T (Dec 7, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Adios Pantalones said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



more like 1500's....(an Amish fight must be pretty amusing)

I have a lamp with 4 light bulb sockets. I put 4, 60 watters in there and put it near my feet. Dual purpose, my toes are warm and I can see them. Dont tell the Amish, they'll steal my idea.


----------

